# NFTS Directing Fiction 2023 - Anyone else asked to apply for different MA?



## Carameldream

Hi all,

I applied to the NFTS's directing fiction course for the first time this year and though I failed to progress to an interview I was emailed by the school asking me to apply to their MA in Directing and Producing Television Entertainment course. Has anyone else been offered this, or something similar, by the school? Does anyone know much about the Directing and Producing MA?

Thanks all in advance


----------



## 123321

I am in the same shoe. But I was told they offered this program to anybody who failed to progress to the directing invterview


----------



## Carameldream

123321 said:


> I am in the same shoe. But I was told they offered this program to anybody who failed to progress to the directing invterview


Did you learn this directly from them, or did you find that out on a post from this website?

I have emailed them directly asking how many they offered it to but I won't hear back till next week.


----------

